# Number Plants for SCROG?



## DiamondJim420 (May 1, 2012)

In a 3'8" x 3'8" x 8' grow room, how many plants should I consider for a SCROG grow?


----------



## OGKushman (May 1, 2012)

Well that be strain specific! 

I have 15 in a 5x6 but no screen...just the sea.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 1, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Well that be strain specific!
> 
> I have 15 in a 5x6 but no screen...just the sea.


 
I'm looking at short, bushy indicas under a 600-watt HPS.  Northern Lights and AK-47 to be exact.

I'm a little confused, which my wife would say is normal.  I thought SCROG was just the opposite of SOG; that SCROG was a few plants grown big vegetatively, to cover the screen.  In my amateur understanding, that would seem to indicate about 4 (or less) plants in my grow space to optimize cola development above the screen.  In fact, I was kinda hoping I could fill the screen and get a bunch of nice colas from 2 plants in a DWC...

I know I'm probably completely off base here.  So please, attack my reasoning and teach me a thing or two here...and know that I appreciate it.


----------



## OGKushman (May 1, 2012)

For SOG or SCROG the trick is a level surface of tops across the room. This can be done with trainig on a screen, or just cramming and lollipopping lol. 

*i cram and dont lolli them...just add more, keep temp at 80, with CO2 over 1000ppm, and 60%RH...  hehehe get some fat bottoms...

But you are correct in that putting a few on a screen would achieve similar results to cramming in more plants and trimming. I personally see more grams per watt without using a screen (plant resistance? Not sure why?) and big benefit to more is a greatly reduced veg time as each one does not fill in a large space.


 
:48:


----------



## OGKushman (May 2, 2012)

p.s. I know from experience that 2 plants filling in an entire screen in a 4x4 area would take about 5 to 6 weeks of veg to fill in the whole screen. 

I also know that 8 in the same area will yield similar results with 2-3 weeks of veg time. 

*mind you this is my results in hydro. 


Just me rambling :48: im blitzed lol


----------



## puasurfs (May 30, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at short, bushy indicas under a 600-watt HPS.  Northern Lights and AK-47 to be exact.


 :ciao: DJ420~

WOW! Ummm... I'm not sure where you got bushy indica-AK-47, but tell me so I can too, seriously. My current AK-47's are LST'd and are crazy great growers that really wanna stretch. I bet a scrog would be excellent tho. 

I'm looking into it *because* of the stretch. I'mma keep an eye on u bc I'm way interested to see! The biggest of green mojo!


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 9, 2012)

Multi, I have never done sog or scrog so I don't know much about it. So from the picture you trim off all leaves and tie down your branches?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jun 9, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> In a 3'8" x 3'8" x 8' grow room, how many plants should I consider for a SCROG grow?


2-4 depending on how long you want to veg. If you are not doing this to keep your plant # low, I would seriously consider OGK's suggestion of 8 with less veg. time. Or 12 with no veg time. One of my best grows was 18 plants in a 2ftX4ft tray, flowered 6inch clones a few days after they rooted...Ken's GDP.


----------

